# DJI Phantom 3 Owners Thread



## dascrow (Jul 6, 2016)

Just wanted to see how many members on the forum were DJI Phantom 3 owners?  I figured this would be a good thread to share photos/videos/tips and tricks!


----------



## 480sparky (Jul 9, 2016)

I'm in.  When do I get my monogrammed jacket?


----------



## Jwk71 (Dec 31, 2016)

Phantom 3 Standard and Advanced owner here. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Jwk71 (Jan 1, 2017)




----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Jan 1, 2017)

I bet I could buy one of those nice lenses I drool over with the money spent on those John


----------



## Jwk71 (Jan 1, 2017)

Not nice but true ...... Lol


----------



## snowbear (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm considering it. I am outside the 15 mile-NFZ around DCA.  I think I'd like the P4, but I'd rather start with the P3S.


----------

